
Dark Matter Is in Our DNA - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/dark-matter-is-in-our-dna
======
gus_massa
The article blames scientist for using catching names, but the title use "is
in our DNA" that is clearly some kind of catchy metaphor [1] that doesn't have
a catchy name at all. The main problem is that many areas reuse scientific
terms to try to sound reliable.

[1] because there is no dark matter in our DNA, or to be more precise there is
(probably) the same proportion in our DNA than in a glass of water, a rock, a
fingernail, a nail, a banana, ...

